# Dovii spawn



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here are some pics from my second dovii spawn, not the best quality didn't play with lighting and didn't want to disturb them to much..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

One of the best looking Dovii pics I have seen







Your Dovii's both are looking very good and healthy, my compliments for that


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

congrats man. I hope to pick up a nice female for my male soon


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nice!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pair..gotta love the dovii..tho mine is a big wuss...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice, worthy of another breeding award! Breeding fish is such a noble act. What size tank are they in?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks everyone











> acestro Posted Yesterday, 06:26 PM
> What size tank are they in?


they have been in a 30 gal breeder since day 1 (not proud of that) though. I give these guys constant waterchanges, and lots of food. the female loves that tunnel never comes out. The male is just starting to tuffin up, was also very skittish. gonna get this pair in a 125gal when the p-bass move on....... very soon. I want to grow this male out big. He seems to have some interesting color patern.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow man, that's awesome


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

only a 30 breeder?









atleast they are upgrading soon









how big is the male? he definatly has a nice color pattern


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

The male is roughly 7.5 inches long and the lil lady is 5-ish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoah! And they dont have a mark on them! What is your secret to keeping aggression down in that tank?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

acestro said:


> Whoah! And they dont have a mark on them! What is your secret to keeping aggression down in that tank?
> [snapback]1113295[/snapback]​


I started with three last summer, at the size i got them you couldn't tell male from female yet to small. About a week later they were eliminating one of them slowly but surely. I removed the unlucky one to a hospital tank but failed the recovery. These two started to show signs of pairing with lil agression but they still had their tiffs. I added a smaller tube at that time that would more or less just fit the female giving her some space if he opened up on her. She used it quite abit but seemed to be the more agressive one in the tank. Until he grew some balls and chased her down till she curled in the top corners. now since adding the tube they can both fit in, and heavy waterchanges & feedings it seems she doesn't want to let him in the cave, BUT when she does it has it's added bonuses







thats it .......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, I get it, you had a PVC that she could fit in and that he couldn't. And then you got a large PVC for spawning once they paired up.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah that's it lol only took you one line to say that and me a bloody paragraph


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you got any wrigglers yet? plan on selling the fry?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NIKE said:


> yeah that's it lol only took you one line to say that and me a bloody paragraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a teacher, I've learned how to sum things up (or dumb them down for some students :laugh: ). It's still a great way to do it, what's the latest on them?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

eggs are still fertile and no signs of fungas yet. the first batch i just left without helping them to see what goes on. The eggs fungas up with 4 days and were toast in 5 days. This time i lowered the water level to have more oxegen and added an airstone and holding of on feeding meats or fish etc. The male can really make alot of waist. Ii give him some spurlina waffers he just wuffs down. I really don't want to be stuck at home caring for fry this summer like the previous years, summer is way to short to be stuck at home. I will see what type of parenting that goes on in the tank and observe some things for if and when i might grow some babies out.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW 7" dovii spawning in a 30g... never heard of that 1 before! i'm sure they will appreciate the 125 alot after that


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well got alot of lil fry boot'n around the 30gal breeder. I am so suprized at the work the parents are going through to keep/bring them back to the pvc







i got tired just watching them. Yesterday the female wouldn't let the male touch the loose fry, but i think shes a pooped and don't care as much as he is hauling them back to her tonight. Here is a short clip low budget







but will give you a idea i am sure









video


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

congrats and damn that is a short tank







what is it, 12" tall?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yep







36 x 18 x 12


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Congratulations man and nice pair of dovii.


----------

